# Benson preamp (Son of Ben) build



## MrHugh (Jul 5, 2020)

This one is special! It took me a bit of forum searching to get the jfets biased (I’m still not really sure how to do that properly)... but I have it sounding pretty good!


----------



## steelplayer (Jul 5, 2020)

Nice! Super clean build.


----------



## Barry (Jul 5, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 6, 2020)

Looking good.  If you like the sound, then you got the biasing right.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jul 6, 2020)

Here's a partial schematic from Fsb forums there are voltages on each transistors. You can start from there and then adjust to your liking.


----------



## soothsayer86 (Jul 6, 2020)

Trimpot Adjustment - Son of Ben
					

The build doc says  Is there a way to test trim 1 without removing is from the enclosure? For Q2&3, is it the same as when biasing a fuzz face? One probe to ground and the other on the drain?  Thanks!  *Edit for future forum searchers* "son of ben" isn't searchable because the words are too...



					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




this post has some useful information that I used when I built my first SOB


----------

